

Woman wins against warrantless surveillance and detainment - sparkchee
http://wishtv.com/2015/05/04/woman-detained-for-hours-at-airport-sues-and-wins/

======
sparkchee
I think this shows why the USA Freedom Act would not do enough to reform the
USA Patriot Act. Christine Von Der Haar had her emails read without a warrant

